

Why Veronica Mars embraced UltaViolet and angered fans - MBCook
http://www.techhive.com/article/2108800/why-veronica-mars-embraced-ultraviolet-and-angered-fans.html

======
ars
> If you’re a fan of both Apple and Veronica Mars who wants to watch your
> Kickstarter reward on the TV, using the Flixster or Vudu apps for the
> PlayStation or Xbox might be your best bet.

No, your best bet is just download it on BitTorrent. If you have a legal right
to it what difference does it make how you get it?

